# Change Soundcard LFE cutoff?



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there anyway I could lower the cutoff frequency for the subwoofer channel on my soundcard? I can't figure out exactly what model number the soundcard is, but it's a built in Realtek High Definition soundcard. I don't know what frequency the cutoff is, but, there's too much in the 90 to 120 Hz area (as usual). So, is there any 5.1 channel equalization program you guys know about or some other OS-wide equalizer type-thing you know about? Thanks in advance! :bigsmile:

EDIT: Problem: I performed a harddrive-wide search for "Realtek". The update mysteriously removed every trace of the Realtek driver, Realtek control panel, and nothing appears in the Device Manager tab in the control panel. Running Windows Vista 32-bit, Home Premium.

EDIT: Ok, so, I solved the problem. But now the "Bass management" option won't work anymore, and the equalizer isn't taking effect.

EDIT: The "Bass Management" feature is working again, strangely, so my subwoofer is working nicely. But still, I've yet to find a working system-wide equalizer.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

You might want to check out this thread:
http://www.proaudioshack.com/forums/plugins/27967-favorite-eq-plug.html


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, so, I looked up some of the EQ's they listed on the site you gave me the link to, but, they all seem to be plug-ins for programs. So, I googled "Realtek EQ", and I downloaded the lastest driver for my soundcard. It asked me to restart my computer, so I did that. Now, to me surprise, my computer has no sound at all! All traces of my soundcard's software are gone! I don't even know how to uninstall the update. And I have less than an hour until I have to go to bed, and then it will bug me all day at school tomorrow. Now what? : (


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll just scour through my computer until I find what I installed, or at least look for something else that might help me out. I'm just lost right now, and I was just about to rip some CD's : (.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the problems. Please let us know your progress, and any way we can help.


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

So, my problems are gone except that I'm still looking for a working system-wide equalizer.


----------

